# Basic guide to bagging up



## Laafet (16 April 2009)

Just a little photo guide to teats that I have thrown together as I am so bored on foal watch. Its been 10 days since I had a foal now.  
	
	
		
		
	


	




Not all mares are the same, one of mine had no bag at all and only waxed up 1 hour before foaling, another ran milk for 4 nights before she foaled. Another waxed up then went off again and foaled two weeks later.
I will go on due dates for these photos, I know they are not accurate but they are what we go on here for a rough guide. The following three mares are broodmares and not maidens, none have had any health problems.

First mare - Due 12th April
She has been waxed up for a week now, her bag is very full, hard and warm. The wax has been clear but tonight has gone creamy. She has slackened off behind and I expect her to foal within 48hrs.






Second mare - Due 19th April
Her bag is increasing in size, but still not full. She has slackened off a bit behind and is looking massive, I have included a photo of her body condition too for a general reference.











Third mare - Due 4th May
The teats are large but this has nothing to do with how ready she is, her bag is beginning to fill.






Teats come in all shapes and sizes - here is one mare with vey weird teats that are difficult for the foal to get a grip on at birth. This year the foal was switched on and managed to get on suck fine, in the past they have had to bottle feed the foal until it could get on suck. It is thought that she suffered from mastitis at sometime in the past and it was not treated properly.


----------



## Kilbricken (16 April 2009)

Thankyou from a fellow teat and udder watcher! Always good to see others


----------



## Laafet (16 April 2009)

No problem, I have got plenty of time on my hands to take lots of piccies!


----------



## Kilbricken (16 April 2009)

Think I might becoming obsessed....Off to check teats and horse boobs in a bit.

Other places for pics are the following, second link is very good for comparing boobs.

http://www.rollestone-farm.com/FOALINGSIGNS.html

and.....

http://www.yellowhouseranch.com/foaling.htm


----------



## winchester (16 April 2009)

Ditto thank you for the images - im still new to breeding!!!  Lat year had a maiden and another foal and lucky for me all went text book and *touchwood*  all went fine!

This year i have a mare who has had many foals previously is huge and looks like she will be early but has nothing at all in the bag department and due 15th May!  Know she has a while to go yet but looking at the size of her she looks massive in the belly but just nothing in the bag! Do all mares bag up before?


----------



## Kilbricken (16 April 2009)

My mare is at the 330 days point, will sadly add pics of her horse boobs later


----------



## ESH (16 April 2009)

Thanks for sharing the info.  and thanks to kilbricken for the links to the other sites.  All very helpful when new to this. 

My mare is maiden and at 323 days.  I have moved her into foaling box where I have CCTV set up and she is now turned out in her seperate section of paddock.

I will try and take some pics but have no idea how to put them up on here, but it's about time I learnt.


----------



## Whizz105 (16 April 2009)

really usefull info! thanks for sharing! i have about 4 weeks to go and starting to observe so i can keep an eye on any changes...
thank you!


----------



## ESH (17 April 2009)

Well here is my attempt to load some pics of  Flossie my maiden mare at 324 days.

Any comments welcome.


----------



## Laafet (17 April 2009)

Bless her, she's not doing badly at all for a maiden. Bag is not bad either, fingers crossed you get a text book delivery.


----------



## ESH (18 April 2009)

Thanks for that comment.  Everything has been so straight forward with her so far.  

She is on CCTV at night now but not watching through the night yet.

I'm hoping she will continue to be "text book" Preferably the same text book that I have studied


----------

